# 2015 East Coast Tournament Discussion!



## M.J

Ok, boys and girls, we're less than three months out from the biggest slingshot event in America and I'm seeing scattered questions and commentary about it every day so I decided to set up a place for all ECST discussion.

The event takes place June 5-7 in Alverton, PA. Here is a copy of the 2013 event announcement from event super-organizer Patty (Jaybird here on the forum):

***2013 EAST COAST SLINGSHOT TOURNAMENT***

HOSTED BY ALVERTON SPORTSMEN'S CLUB
299 Sportmen's Road
Alverton, PA
Club Phone: 724-887-5404
GPS: Lat. N. 40_, 8', 31.49" by Long. W. 79_, 35', 53.34"
For more imfo call or email Patty
[email protected] or 724-834-5977

FRIDAY, JUNE 7- SATURDAY, JUNE 8 - SUNDAY, JUNE 9

30 Target Course Through Woods
1 Shot Each - 1 Point Each
No Practice - Bouncers Count

Gong Shoot
40 & 70 Paces
(distances may change )
5 Shots Each - No Practice
1 Point per Hit
3 Paper Targets - 2 at 11 Yards - 1 at 25 Yards
10 Shots Each
3 Points in Black & 1 Point in White Inside Circle
Tin can speed shoot
TOURNAMENT FEE: $25
Includes T-Shirt or hat, Ammo, & Chance to Be
2013 ECST CHAMP!
Trophies for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Place
Eagle Eye Shoot Winner - Trophy & Cash Prize
Anyone Can Qualify for Eagle Eye

Just Shoot For Fun!
Free Ammo
1 Day - $8 & All Weekend - $15
.22 Blank Shoot & Other Fun Shoots
Kids Under 12 Shoot for Free

EVERYONE WELCOME! COME JOIN US!

RULES:
1. Must Have Witness When Shooting Tournament Targets
2. Must Wear Safety Glasses
3. Must Be Considerate of Other Shooters- No Loud Talking During Tournament Shooting
4. Must Be Qualified to Shoot In Eagle Eye Finals
5. Tournament Targets Must be Turned in by 8:00 PM Saturday

All discussion of the event is welcome here! Who's going, what are you going to shoot, where are you staying, etc.

See you there!


----------



## M.J

Here are a couple posts from previous events that should give you a feel for the awesomeness:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29152-2014-ecst-dates-and-discussion/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32782-a-few-of-my-favorite-pics-from-ecst-2014/


----------



## crazymike

Yes i can here the tinging sounds now. The free ammo is to be used at the shoot. not fill your car up for free.


----------



## M.J

crazymike said:


> Yes i can here the tinging sounds now. The free ammo is to be used at the shoot. not fill your car up for free.


I always feel bad when after I leave I find a handful in the pocket of the jacket that I was wearing in the morning. :iono:


----------



## ChapmanHands

So far it is looking I will finally make it out there this year. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## quarterinmynose

I'm there!, and Emily(my wife) is coming this year.

Is there any way we can get one of these emoticons doing a butt shaking dance? You know out of joy,not any thing weird.... :huh:.


----------



## ChapmanHands

If I can talk my wife into it we will all come. But if not I will be riding solo.


----------



## Imperial

quarterinmynose said:


> Is there any way we can get one of these emoticons doing a butt shaking dance? You know out of joy,not any thing weird.... :huh:.


----------



## Btoon84

I'm looking forward to it! Hey Chad, glad Emily is going this year!!! I'm pretty sure she won't mind me sitting on her lap the whole way, but just check and make sure. Tell her we can switch places after Virginia.


----------



## Blade

One day when i'm moved out i'll take the 10 hour trip down there to meet all of you guys. Until then,have fun without me!


----------



## GrayWolf

It'll be another year before I get to go to the ECST. I have been planning on going for over 6 months and even had my vacation time put in for and the wife was even thinking of going along. Unfortunately (but at the same time a good thing for me) I will have a new job soon so I will have to be satisfied with all of the video and pics that I'm sure everyone will take.

Good luck to everyone going and have tons of fun.

Todd


----------



## CanH8r

Can't wait to see some old faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## SmilingFury

It can't get here soon enough. If you are on the fence about going, GO! Cool people and tons of fun.


----------



## TSM

Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.


----------



## Vly62

This will be my first time going. Is there camping on site, or any suggestions where to camp?


----------



## DougDynasty

Yeah a tent is the only way to go in my opinion. Lots of fun with all the guys and a nice campfire . Also food in the clubhouse along with sodas and water and nice bathrooms. Good shower on the backside of the clubhouse too. Everything u need buddy


----------



## Btoon84

TSM! Can't believe you're not gonna be there dude. I'm super seriously saddened.  I'll bring that lock of beard trimmings you sent me, so you'll be there in spirit. We'll pass it around the campfire and take turns saying something nice about you


----------



## CanH8r

TSM said:


> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.


Dude... bummed. I understand, you've got many miles between you and Alverton.

bummed for sure


----------



## SmilingFury

TSM said:


> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.


 We might have to fly an empty hammock in your absence brother. Saddest thing I heard all day is that you ain't going, but that will make the next time you go even better. We will miss you though, that's for sure.


----------



## SteelBallViking

Hmm wife has family in honesdale pa, may make it if I get practiced up in time.


----------



## crazymike

*camp right on sight. power, shower, food, and fire, *


----------



## TSM

Btoon84 said:


> TSM! Can't believe you're not gonna be there dude. I'm super seriously saddened.  I'll bring that lock of beard trimmings you sent me, so you'll be there in spirit. We'll pass it around the campfire and take turns saying something nice about you





CanH8r said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude... bummed. I understand, you've got many miles between you and Alverton.
> 
> bummed for sure
Click to expand...




SmilingFury said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.
> 
> 
> 
> We might have to fly an empty hammock in your absence brother. Saddest thing I heard all day is that you ain't going, but that will make the next time you go even better. We will miss you though, that's for sure.
Click to expand...

I seriously just got a little misty eyed there for a minute. I hate that I'm gonna miss it but money's short, times are hard, and time off is harder. Hang a hammock to throw all the empty bottles and cans in. I'll be there in spirit. If nothing else, I'll send some goddies for the raffle.


----------



## M.J

I'll hammock-camp in your honor!


----------



## M.J

See you in Indiana, last weekend of July, perhaps?


----------



## TSM

I'd love to, but I'd hate to say yes and then not be able to make it. I've actually got some family in Evansville, so I might be able to swing that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CanH8r

M.J said:


> I'll hammock-camp in your honor!


Be careful of what you say MJ, there was an extremely late night where one of the brothers might have mistook TSM's tarp over his hammock as an ammo stop. I swear it wasn't me, but I do remember Shane quickly ripping open one side and yelling stop don't shoot at us lmfao!


----------



## Flatband

I called Patty today. I'm totally bummed out because I can't make it to the ECST either. I'm having some heavy duty family health issues and I have to address them. You know I'll be there in spirit. I won't make the MWST either. I still love slingshots but some things take priority even over them. You guys have a blast!


----------



## crapshot

we need a beer tent


----------



## SmilingFury

crapshot said:


> we need a beer tent


Last year was only my first ECST but I believe the beer tent is where CrazyMike sleeps.


----------



## toolmantf99

TSM said:


> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.


UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## toolmantf99

Flatband said:


> I called Patty today. I'm totally bummed out because I can't make it to the ECST either. I'm having some heavy duty family health issues and I have to address them. You know I'll be there in spirit. I won't make the MWST either. I still love slingshots but some things take priority even over them. You guys have a blast!


So sorry to hear this Gary  You and your contagious enthusiasm will be missed greatly.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Man, I'm gonna miss you guys (Shane, Gary). Everyone who attend brings something to the experience, and you guys bring a significant amount.


----------



## M.J

Man, it is not going to be the ECST without you, Gary 
Hope everything's ok, bud!


----------



## flipgun

I really enjoyed last year, But, I too will be taking a pass on this one. Time and money. :iono:


----------



## SmilingFury

We will miss you Flip. Hope to see you in '16.


----------



## BiggBill

OK, Mikey, we got 12 weeks. We got to get our shizzle together. Start makin' a list:

1. slingshots

2. beer

3. pre-cut bands

4. beer

5. fire ring

6. beer

7. mountain pie irons

8. beer

I guess that's about it.

Gary, you will be missed. You too Shaun.


----------



## BiggBill

Are Lee and Doug making the long trip this year?

How bout you crap?


----------



## SmilingFury

Hey Bill,

I never got to have my first mountain pie last year. I consider it a tragedy actually. Can you help me escape such depravity and hook me up with one this year? I almost bought one of those irons this year to satisfy my curiosity. Take pity on this lowly city boy and set me up with a pie , would ya? Lol.


----------



## BiggBill

I'm sure the mountain pie express will make a couple stops during the weekend.


----------



## SmilingFury

Well if the mountain pie express needs to refuel on some tasty bourbon, I would be happy to take care of that.


----------



## Btoon84

Dang Gary! Hope all the family health issues resolve themselves positively. You will be missed my friend.


----------



## Metropolicity

Dang it guys! Looks Iike some Giants are going to be missing the fun. I know Peppermack and I are coming!


----------



## DougDynasty

Dang it. I'm soooo bummed that shane and Gary ain't coming. I was reaaaaally looking forward to hanging out with gary because he was late last year I didn't get my picture taken with him. I'm Def bummed about that. And shane u were one of the guys who made me feel very welcome. I really wish were coming. Would have really looked forward to hanging with u buddy. I already got approved for the days off but there's a catch, the wife is pregnant with our 8th child, she let me go this past year to ECST while she had the baby last year. If the baby's gonna be born on ECST again this year, I gotta stay lol. And I sure hope lee comes. I think we should all hound him and make sure he does . I think he's 50-50 on coming. I can't wait to see bill and Mike and brando and Ray and Nathan and bill and MJ and Jodie and EVERYBODY. man I'm ready so ready. And guys don't forget to bring slingshots for the trade blanket! !!!!


----------



## M.J

Jodi and Anakin won't be making the trip this year, I'll be flying solo.


----------



## SmilingFury

M.J said:


> Jodi and Anakin won't be making the trip this year, I'll be flying solo.


A wolfpack of one? ( couldn't resist the Hangover reference)


----------



## Vly62

Will there be any need for help setting up or anything during the event? I plan on being there each day and have flexibility to be there on Thursday if needed to assist in any way. Look forward to making new friends and learning from some of the best out there. I'm new to this, so I will be the one who looks lost and can't hit the side of a barn!!!!


----------



## BiggBill

Crazymike and I will likely be there on Wednesday afternoon. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Thats my dream!!  go to the US to this tournment...I wouldn't win nothing but just seeing so many shooters, know the bests and the worsts, learn new stuff!!! My year would be done 
Maybe one day!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PrideProducts

Can't wait to hop over the pond and meet all you guys there will be great to see you all in person.


----------



## SmilingFury

PrideProducts said:


> Can't wait to hop over the pond and meet all you guys there will be great to see you all in person.


The trick is to have blurred vision for most of the weekend. I will help you, don't worry.


----------



## Imperial

i envy all of you who are able to attend. seriously, there needs to be a group photo of all of you guys wearing bib overalls and beards :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity

Imperial said:


> i envy all of you who are able to attend. seriously, there needs to be a group photo of all of you guys wearing bib overalls and beards :thumbsup:


Hmmmm I was thinking of shaving mine but I think it'll stay till after the tournament.


----------



## PrideProducts

SmilingFury said:


> PrideProducts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hop over the pond and meet all you guys there will be great to see you all in person.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to have blurred vision for most of the weekend. I will help you, don't worry.
Click to expand...

That sounds like my sort of party err I mean competition...


----------



## NaturalFork

I will be there again. Hopefully a little less drunk than last year ... oh who am I kidding?


----------



## SmilingFury

NaturalFork said:


> I will be there again. Hopefully a little less drunk than last year ... oh who am I kidding?


New rule this year! If you are caught wishing for sobriety, then your final score will be reduced by 10%. Please don't make me report you to the proper authorities regarding this complete lapse in judgement. You have been warned!


----------



## Bill Hays

Can't make it this time... have a Daughter graduating on the 5th and I don't think she'd take it to kindly if I missed her graduation....

But there shouldn't be any problem with making the MWST or ECST next year though...


----------



## PrideProducts

Bill Hays said:


> Can't make it this time... have a Daughter graduating on the 5th and I don't think she'd take it to kindly if I missed her graduation....
> But there shouldn't be any problem with making the MWST or ECST next year though...


That's a shame I was looking forward to seeing you there Bill


----------



## BiggBill

Here comes the beard


----------



## SmilingFury

BiggBill said:


> Here comes the beard


Tomatoes only fly on cold humid mornings... (Your turn)


----------



## Metropolicity

Here's my armoury of choice for ECST. A pinch grip, a finger and thumb brace, a PFS, a natural and an experimental Spanish tabbed slingshot.

I won't be able to blame my slingshot choice anymore, just my lack of skillz on the range.


----------



## toolmantf99

I had 20 set out in my mind to take...hard to narrow it down!


----------



## NaturalFork

Pretty sure I will be shooting the Scout again this year. Haven't had much time to practice, but when I do I am shooting the Scout.


----------



## SmilingFury

Bring them all!!!!!


----------



## BiggBill

I will be shooting the MTP auminum pro series exclusively. As I typially do.


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

What your QQ？

My QQ is 2556637328

My mailbox is [email protected]

I'm from China


----------



## BiggBill

I don't have a qq account.


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

BiggBill said:


> I don't have a qq account.


Never mind, you can contact me e-mail [email protected] Or if you could sign up for a QQ account (http://zc.qq.com/chs/index.html? From=pt).


----------



## SmilingFury

BiggBill said:


> I will be shooting the MTP auminum pro series exclusively. As I typially do.


What does this look like? Can you show a pic? I would love to see it.


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

SmilingFury said:


> BiggBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be shooting the MTP auminum pro series exclusively. As I typially do.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this look like? Can you show a pic? I would love to see it.
Click to expand...

Your local time is?


----------



## SmilingFury

Mr.Renkuan Tan said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BiggBill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be shooting the MTP auminum pro series exclusively. As I typially do.
> 
> 
> 
> What does this look like? Can you show a pic? I would love to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your local time is?
Click to expand...

Mr. Renkuan Tan,

Will you be attending the ECST? This thread is about the East Coast Slingshot Tournament. The tournament is in the eastern usa timezone where it is 3:30pm currently.


----------



## crazymike

found this group photo posted in wrong topic sorry


----------



## crazymike

cant wait going to be fun


----------



## M.J

I think we should have a set time to shoot targets, no more sneaking off to shoot your scored targets with your best buddy as the only witness. Start at like 2:00 on Saturday, everyone gets together, we draw for spots and off we go. There's plenty of room to set up three or four lanes at a time so you wouldn't be up there by yourself.
We could still do the woods course in small groups of our choice.
Anybody with me?


----------



## BiggBill

The target portion has been my downfall each year I have been involved. I think making it a group activity will heighten my performance anxiety greatly. Kinda like the first tee gitters, and topping one into the lake. Again this is just an opinion, but I would not vote for it if I had a say.

Your comments do pique my interest in if there have been any grumblings of dishonety. Even if there have not been, it still is an insecure portion of the contest. From that point of view I would vote to secure the judging of the targets. Maybe have some volunteers to score the targets and be the witness. It certainly does not make sense that the shooter and his buddy score each others official targets.


----------



## quarterinmynose

BiggBill said:


> The target portion has been my downfall each year I have been involved. I think making it a group activity will heighten my performance anxiety greatly. Kinda like the first tee gitters, and topping one into the lake. Again this is just an opinion, but I would not vote for it if I had a say.
> 
> Your comments do pique my interest in if there have been any grumblings of dishonety. Even if there have not been, it still is an insecure portion of the contest. From that point of view I would vote to secure the judging of the targets. Maybe have some volunteers to score the targets and be the witness. It certainly does not make sense that the shooter and his buddy score each others official targets.


Bill nailed it on the head. In the two years I have gone, I have witnessed no reasons for any lack of trust. I would hate to see the pressure cranked up for those of us who are not slingshot superstars. The laid back nature of this tournament, is one element that helps make all skill levels feel comfortable and welcome.

Though, it is certainly a valid point that this method of witnessing could not be sustainable on a larger scale due to the unfortunately often nefarious nature of some people, and the justifiable discord of those who potentiality stand to lose out. I would encourage a thought process that promotes the laid back, no pressure nature of the current method, with a more secure witnessing policy. But I have a feeling this would be complicated enough to just end up in an endless debate..... . And ultimately this is the call of the ones who organize it, right?


----------



## CanH8r

I love the format the way it is, I was hoping to get competition shooting done earlier in the a.m. and after lunch I can get back to slingshot camp. If there is a rules change I'm down for whatever.


----------



## toolmantf99

I see valid points to both sides of this, but prefer things the way they are (probably cause I have no plans on being a top finisher and enjoy the lack of pressure). I'm pretty sure Patty double checks all the paper target scores already.


----------



## M.J

I wasn't trying to suggest that there's cheating, I don't think there is. Although there was a moderately ugly incident in 2012 when a competitor couldn't keep track of how many shots he had taken at the target and had a relative and his best buddy as the only witnesses.
My thought was that when there's no pressure then you might as well be shooting in your back yard, and everyone shoots well in their back yard. Also, I feel like I barely got to see anybody shoot last year whereas at the Midwest, where we shot for score as I described above, I vividly remember much of the action. And that includes witnessing several perfect rounds.
I don't know. I expected to be shot down on this one but I really do see the value in a little bit more focus when it comes to shooting for the trophies. And it doesn't mean that everyone automatically becomes a jerk. It can still be fun to shoot and have it count.
We have the other two-and-three-quarters days for slingshot camp.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I'll throw in a cash contingency if there are some refinements made to the score witnessing and procedure ????


----------



## flipgun

I think judges to be a completely valid point. Granted, the ECST is not as formal as the shoots in Spain and Belgium, but it should be taken as seriously. Through the efforts of those that are promoting the sport it may well end up being so and the establishment of such structure will ultimately be of benefit in this shoot and help construct a national model for the the sport as it goes forward.


----------



## SmilingFury

Rather than having a set time and judges, cant all the anxiety over "cheaters" be quelled with a spare phone and filming in slowmo? I saw several shooters put shots through the same hole and this can help eliminate the dependance on eyewitness accounts and reduce any human error.
Also this would eliminate the need for Mr. Harris to put up his money to employ a judging staff. It also would eliminate suspicion of those judges , just in case they themselves are related to, or friendly with the current shooter. 
I have spare iphones we can use and we have footage of the target shooting if patty's review of the targets is not enough for some competitors. I dont expect to place either but I like the flexibility to shoot when we choose to. This option has many benefits and few drawbacks IMO. I could have missed something so if anyone has any thought on this, please share.

Be well,
SF

Ps: MJ, I could be wrong here, but you missed most of the target shooting last year because you missed the first day and a half of the tournament. Also, many people shot their paper after Jaximus shot his super early on friday last year and many people followed the trend(damn Jaximus again)
I am not trying to be insulting at all, but is this not the way it went down?


----------



## M.J

I got there Friday evening last year.
Once again, it's not that I'm concerned about cheating, I think it would be fun to have everyone together at a main event. And I think it would help the scores reflect who can shoot in a tournament environment.


----------



## Performance Catapults

SmilingFury said:


> ... this would eliminate the need for Mr. Harris to put up his SPS money to employ a judging staff.
> 
> I am not trying to be insulting at all, but ...


lol...bless your heart, but lets keep the negative spinoffs to a minimum please...mmmkay?


----------



## BiggBill

I really like the idea of video taping the targets. That puts everything to bed.

I am with MJ on the group activity front. We need to have more organized events. The Sunday Dennis the Menace shoot is always a blast.

I have a couple ideas for some fun shoots that I have not started on yet.

I firmly agree that the official portions of the shoot should be taken very seriously.

Does anyone have a set of rules from other shoots that we may use to frame how this shoot should operate?

Again, I don't want to come across like I am in a position to be a rule maker, or actually in charge of anything. I just want to see the event grow.

I also don't want Patti to think I am being critical of how she runs the event. Without her there would be no ECST. She puts a ton of work in and I appreciate it beyond words.


----------



## SimpleShot

The paper targets are always going to be contentious due to the high level of shooting skill being displayed these days.

I know paper is the tradition, but it cause more hassle than help. The MWST format ought to be considered for the paper portion of the ECST.


----------



## SmilingFury

M.J said:


> I got there Friday evening last year.
> Once again, it's not that I'm concerned about cheating, I think it would be fun to have everyone together at a main event. And I think it would help the scores reflect who can shoot in a tournament environment.


My mistake MJ,but either way, you missed the first day and the shooting that happened on that day. I just don't wish to alter something that I really enjoyed last year. I do think filming target shooting would help with the issues raised.



Performance Catapults said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... this would eliminate the need for Mr. Harris to put up his SPS money to employ a judging staff.
> I am not trying to be insulting at all, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> lol...bless your heart, but lets keep the negative spinoffs to a minimum please...mmmkay?
Click to expand...

Mr. harris, i wasn't being negative. That is a nice edit of my post btw, well done!

To make it easier for you Jim, here is my point:
There is no need to have you spend your money on judges as your $300 does not really solve the issues raised. That was my point. If you are dead set on spending money, I am sure you can find a better way to spend it. Maybe you can buy the filming device and donate that?
( I have an iphone I will sell you for $250-$300, but that is a friend price, )

Helen Keller could see the solution to the concerns raised towards human witnesses for target shooting, is not more human witnesses. I do enjoy the option to shoot when I choose to over the two days of scoring shooting, but I will defer to what the group wants to do.

Before anyone starts tossing money around and changing the structure of the event, maybe someone should check with the lady who keeps ecst running... Just to avoid a complete lack of consideration as I was under the impression it is a memorial tournament.


----------



## M.J

We're just having a discussion, why are you getting all bent out of shape?


----------



## Mr.Renkuan Tan

Why do we get angry, we hope the peace settlement.


----------



## SmilingFury

M.J said:


> We're just having a discussion, why are you getting all bent out of shape?


I am sitting on a beach sipping drinks, I am not bent out of shape. I also am not going to swallow condescending " bless his little heart" comments when there is no need. I see how my comment could be seen as a "dig" so...

I would like to retract the statement I made about Jim Harris' sps money. The money he was suggesting to spend could have been other money, not earned through the sales of his sps. It was unfair of me to assume it was. I don't know him or his finances.

Could one of mods please erase the letters "sps" that I wrote before "money" in my post below.



SmilingFury said:


> Rather than having a set time and judges, cant all the anxiety over "cheaters" be quelled with a spare phone and filming in slowmo? I saw several shooters put shots through the same hole and this can help eliminate the dependance on eyewitness accounts and reduce any human error.
> Also this would eliminate the need for Mr. Harris to put up his SPS money to employ a judging staff. It also would eliminate suspicion of those judges , just in case they themselves are related to, or friendly with the current shooter.
> I have spare iphones we can use and we have footage of the target shooting if patty's review of the targets is not enough for some competitors. I dont expect to place either but I like the flexibility to shoot when we choose to. This option has many benefits and few drawbacks IMO. I could have missed something so if anyone has any thought on this, please share.
> Be well,
> SF
> Ps: MJ, I could be wrong here, but you missed most of the target shooting last year because you missed the first day and a half of the tournament. Also, many people shot their paper after Jaximus shot his super early on friday last year and many people followed the trend(**** Jaximus again)
> I am not trying to be insulting at all, but is this not the way it went down?


----------



## CanH8r

It's fun tournament. If you get there early enough you could easily make an effort to hang out and watch people shoot. The top shooters always seem to draw a gallery no matter when they shoot.


----------



## Performance Catapults

Yeah, I think it's best if I sit this one out. I'll end up in jail, or worse, if I go. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## SmilingFury

Performance Catapults said:


> Yeah, I think it's best if I sit this one out. I'll end up in jail, or worse, if I go. Hope everyone has a good time.





M.J said:


> We're just having a discussion, why are you getting all bent out of shape?


Please don't take this as more than a discussion. No jail or worse is going to happen from my end.


----------



## BiggBill

So this thread could use a pallet cleanser.

I messaged Lee Silva about his attendance to the ECST. This was part of his response "The Majestic Grizzly's in Coyote Caps Annual "Pikes 'n Iceholes" Ice fishin derby?!?!?! Are you kidding me? Wouldn''t miss it for the world!!"

I almost peed myself. We need to get old Lee across the country so he can make me laugh in person.


----------



## CanH8r

Hey, anyone have the height and size of the Spanish style knock down targets?


----------



## M.J

CanH8r said:


> Hey, anyone have the height and size of the Spanish style knock down targets?


Here you go:

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=60852

I'm not sure on the exact height, but the stand is pretty tall. The top targets are at about eye level.

Sorry for the hijack... :hijack:


----------



## CanH8r

M.J said:


> Hey, anyone have the height and size of the Spanish style knock down targets?


Here you go:
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=60852

Cheers MJ... Todd gave me tips on how to make a set... I like the idea of indoor comps with with spectator seating. With knockdown target it's more fun to watch. We should just have more events with different ways to score rather than disagree about established events.


----------



## crazymike

well I thought it was always if you want to sit and watch somebody shoot paper then watch. If you want to practice for your paper then do that.If you want to bust up some cans well bust em up. If you want to turkey chug some PBRs then chug away.


----------



## M.J

That's cool. It looks like the answer is more tournaments :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity

I am curious. I know the majority of the shooters will want to use 3/8 but what if I want to shoot 1/4 sb? I could bring my own?


----------



## Imperial

why not just form the shooting groups by drawing names out of a hat ?


----------



## NaturalFork

Spanish knock down style instead of paper would be pretty sweet. Although it wouldn't likely increase my chances of scoring any better. lol.


----------



## crazymike

lets check for steroid use before you shoot and prostate after


----------



## crapshot

mike and bill will try to make it maybe ill drop in like a bag of crap no doochbags please


----------



## toolmantf99

:yeahthat:


----------



## BiggBill

Maybe we should be required to do our targets *while* having crazy mike check our prostates

Now that would level the playing field would it not


----------



## NaturalFork

BiggBill said:


> Maybe we should be required to do our targets *while* having crazy mike check our prostates
> 
> Now that would level the playing field would it not


It may help me concentrate actually .... :rofl:


----------



## Jaybird

MJ ,Thanks for getting topic started on the shoot.I am running a few months behind .The imfo is out dated so I will try and get corrected version posted in appropriate area.Lost mine in transfer to new computer.
Dates are 5,6,7 of June.
Also to clarify a misconception in past. The 7th is Sunday.You can shoot if you want but it is basically awards, Eagle-eye shoot off, and door prizes drawing that day.I try to get things wrapped up before noon.Some have long drives and planes to catch.


----------



## M.J

Thanks for checking in, Patty!

Here's the link to the 2015 event info post:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41907-2015-ecst-imfo/


----------



## jodigirl

GrayWolf said:


> It'll be another year before I get to go to the ECST. I have been planning on going for over 6 months and even had my vacation time put in for and the wife was even thinking of going along. Unfortunately (but at the same time a good thing for me) I will have a new job soon so I will have to be satisfied with all of the video and pics that I'm sure everyone will take.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going and have tons of fun.
> 
> Todd


 The ECST is tons of fun. Can your wife come to the MWST?


----------



## jodigirl

I will not be attending the ECST this year  I teach high school and am otherwise committed. I will be thinking of you all and hope to see man of you at the MWST


----------



## jodigirl

Flatband said:


> I called Patty today. I'm totally bummed out because I can't make it to the ECST either. I'm having some heavy duty family health issues and I have to address them. You know I'll be there in spirit. I won't make the MWST either. I still love slingshots but some things take priority even over them. You guys have a blast!


The ECST won't be the same without you, Gary!!!


----------



## jodigirl

M.J said:


> Jodi and Anakin won't be making the trip this year, I'll be flying solo.


We'll be rooting for you from home  :woot:


----------



## jodigirl

M.J said:


> I got there Friday evening last year.
> Once again, it's not that I'm concerned about cheating, I think it would be fun to have everyone together at a main event. And I think it would help the scores reflect who can shoot in a tournament environment.


It's my fault MJ was late. I had to work and so we got a late start


----------



## Metropolicity

BINGO!

Tickets booked ladies and gents! I'll be rolling with Peppermack, see y'all there!!!


----------



## peppermack

Ahh ya, rolling in style with Master AU!! Woot Woot! I'm excited to finally meet some of you all.


----------



## BROOKS

Lucky for me the tournament is only a couple of hours drive. I'm planning to come with my son. This is going to be great in SO many ways!


----------



## King Cat

I am with MJ on tournament structure. I have already booked my flight. One question, do I send in my entrance fee or pay at the door?

Jack Koehler


----------



## BiggBill

Pay at the door


----------



## peppermack

I'm with you BROOKS, it's a 38 mile drive for me! Nice and close. Although since there is no straight way to get there it is still like 1 hour twenty drive.


----------



## crazymike

hello several people will be at the ECST wednesday night. If its in your plans you can come early also. lots of fun for sure,Bark at the moon shoot.


----------



## CanH8r

crazymike said:


> hello several people will be at the ECST wednesday night. If its in your plans you can come early also. lots of fun for sure,Bark at the moon shoot.


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> crazymike said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello several people will be at the ECST wednesday night. If its in your plans you can come early also. lots of fun for sure,Bark at the moon shoot.
Click to expand...

The earlier you plan on going to it, the sooner ECST gets here!


----------



## Imperial

crazymike said:


> hello several people will be at the ECST wednesday night. If its in your plans you can come early also. lots of fun for sure,Bark at the moon shoot.


shooting at the moon, ive done that quite a few times while drunk. shoot the moon martians ! ! !


----------



## Lee Silva

TSM said:


> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.


What?!?! Are you kidding, Shane? This sucks fuzzy cat nuts! Not one of your cats either! Not even one that you know, or that you are half way comfortable with at all!! hehe I mean..... Why the HeII not!?!?!?

You really need to hurry up and change your mind...


----------



## TSM

Lee Silva said:


> What?!?! Are you kidding, Shane? This sucks fuzzy cat nuts! Not one of your cats either! Not even one that you know, or that you are half way comfortable with at all!! hehe I mean..... Why the HeII not!?!?!?
> 
> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.
> 
> You really need to hurry up and change your mind...


Mmmmmm....fuzzy caut nutz...my favorite kinda of cat nutz. I'm afraid it's not a matter of mind changing, but rather other financial obligations, ya know, like mortgage and utilities and junk. I hate it. I REALLY hoped to make it back this year, but it looks like I'll just be living vicariously through all y'all. If I can hit that big Powerball jackpot between now and then, then I'll be there with bells on. Otherwise, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Lee Silva

TSM said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?!?! Are you kidding, Shane? This sucks fuzzy cat nuts! Not one of your cats either! Not even one that you know, or that you are half way comfortable with at all!! hehe I mean..... Why the HeII not!?!?!?
> 
> Well, it doesn't look like I'm going to make it this year.  Think of me fondly and send lots of pics/videos.
> 
> You really need to hurry up and change your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm....fuzzy caut nutz...my favorite kinda of cat nutz. I'm afraid it's not a matter of mind changing, but rather other financial obligations, ya know, like mortgage and utilities and junk. I hate it. I REALLY hoped to make it back this year, but it looks like I'll just be living vicariously through all y'all. If I can hit that big Powerball jackpot between now and then, then I'll be there with bells on. Otherwise, I wish you all the best.
Click to expand...

I can't afford it either, Shane.... I totally understand! If not for the philanthropic generosity of friends and family(including Nathan "Ball Buster" Masters, who basically told me that I was dumb if I didn't go! ) the trip would have been the furthest thing from my mind.... You'll be missed, my friend.. More than you know.


----------



## peppermack

Lee, I am sooooo excited your coming!!! Your due for a hug


----------



## Metropolicity

peppermack said:


> Lee, I am sooooo excited your coming!!! Your due for a hug


You prong lover.


----------



## peppermack

Hey, who doesn't love some prong. I mean.....really.


----------



## Lee Silva

I could use a good hug, Karl..... But don't you dare touch my prong! hehe


----------



## devils son in law

Oh boy........


----------



## peppermack

I suppose at some point I should actually start practicing shooting when I'm on a hike every weekend is not going to do it.

And Lee, if I touch your prong......it will of course be an "accident"


----------



## BiggBill

My wife started putting a Facebook page together for the ECST.

I can"t link to it from my work computer, but search for it, and start bangin' on the like button.


----------



## TSM

BiggBill said:


> My wife started putting a Facebook page together for the ECST.
> 
> I can"t link to it from my work computer, but search for it, and start bangin' on the like button.


Here ya go, sir.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/East-Coast-Slingshot-Tournament/865920383481843


----------



## TSM

Hey, I wanted to send a couple of shooters for the door prize table. Anybody know the mailing address for the sportsman's club?


----------



## BiggBill

I wouldn't send it to the club. I would send them to Patti. I would instant message her for the address.


----------



## peppermack

You can send them to me if you want as well if you need to?


----------



## NaturalFork

I am already there. Naked.


----------



## flipgun

:aahhhh:


----------



## Metropolicity

I have a foot wear question, should I be packing my hiking boots? I hear they maybe wood tromping going on.


----------



## toolmantf99

Metropolicity said:


> I have a foot wear question, should I be packing my hiking boots? I hear they maybe wood tromping going on.


Sneakers are all you'll need, unless it gets rainy (fingers crossed). The paths through the woods are well worn and easy to walk through.

Two weeks boys!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose

two weeks....I ought to start freaking out any minute now. so much to do!


----------



## Metropolicity

toolmantf99 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a foot wear question, should I be packing my hiking boots? I hear they maybe wood tromping going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sneakers are all you'll need, unless it gets rainy (fingers crossed). The paths through the woods are well worn and easy to walk through.
> 
> Two weeks boys!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Tim!

I shipped a 50lb box of cores, slingshots and stuff down ahead of me! I hope to send the shirts and some more shooters early next week in another box. I want to fly carry on only since I need to switch planes 3 times to get there!


----------



## CanH8r

Metropolicity said:


> I have a foot wear question, should I be packing my hiking boots? I hear they maybe wood tromping going on.


I'm bringing skate shoes and a pair of flops.


----------



## SmilingFury

toolmantf99 said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a foot wear question, should I be packing my hiking boots? I hear they maybe wood tromping going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sneakers are all you'll need, unless it gets rainy (fingers crossed). The paths through the woods are well worn and easy to walk through.
> 
> Two weeks boys!!!
Click to expand...

Sure ,that is all good and fine, but last year I stepped up to my ankle in mud while on the woods course. So make sure they are old shytty sneakers.



quarterinmynose said:


> two weeks....I ought to start freaking out any minute now. so much to do!


I am going nuts waiting and making decisions that only make sense to ECST'ers. I cannot walk into a store, any store, without scanning for stuff that could make a good target for the range. I caught myself thinking about how many shots it would take to destroy the credit card scanner machine if we hung it at the end of the practice range. We all have an undocumented disease. Haha.


----------



## BiggBill

I take boots. If it does rain a bit, you'll be glad you have them.


----------



## ChapmanHands

So far it is still looking I should be able to make it. For some reason I was thinking it was still like a month away. Hopefully nothing happens between now and then to prevent me from coming


----------



## BiggBill

I dragged the arcade target out of the woods last night. I wish I took better care of things. I can't have nothin' nice.

Anywho, I serviced the motor and it runs well. Other than some tightening up and fixing the targets, it should work fine.


----------



## CanH8r

BiggBill said:


> I dragged the arcade target out of the woods last night. I wish I took better care of things. I can't have nothin' nice.
> Anywho, I serviced the motor and it runs well. Other than some tightening up and fixing the targets, it should work fine.


Love that thing!


----------



## BiggBill

The old lady is trying to get the word out for participation. This is the latest:

http://www.visitpittsburgh.com/includes/calendar-of-events/East-Coast-Slingshot-Tournament/20575/


----------



## M.J

I've always understood it to be that there's no practice for the woods course but I'm not sure that this is officially the case. The rules say "one shot, no practice, bouncers count" and I think that shooting the course before you do it for score is practice.
Can we make it official that the first time you shoot the 3D course you have a witness and keep score?


----------



## SmilingFury

M.J said:


> I've always understood it to be that there's no practice for the woods course but I'm not sure that this is officially the case. The rules say "one shot, no practice, bouncers count" and I think that shooting the course before you do it for score is practice.
> Can we make it official that the first time you shoot the 3D course you have a witness and keep score?


Hey everyone!!! The first time you shoot the 3-d course you have to have a witness and keep score. 
Consider this an official announcement by an un-appointed and unauthorized individual, but that does not make it any less true.

ONE WEEK LEFT!!!! Is time going freakin' backwards or what???


----------



## quarterinmynose

M.J said:


> I've always understood it to be that there's no practice for the woods course but I'm not sure that this is officially the case. The rules say "one shot, no practice, bouncers count" and I think that shooting the course before you do it for score is practice.
> Can we make it official that the first time you shoot the 3D course you have a witness and keep score?


I thought that was already official?

I have a pretty good memory, and I can distinctly recall Patty telling me something along the lines of 'you can't shoot the woods course for fun until you have shot it for score' each time I paid my entries.


----------



## M.J

Ok, cool.
My memory is better for written stuff than stuff I'm told


----------



## CanH8r

You're not allowed to shoot the 3d course for fun till after your official time.


----------



## Btoon84

I'm officially bananas right now. Absolute brain bananas. Big yellow bananas with ECST written on them. I've gone mad with excitement. One more shift left at work. ONE. And then it's SLINGSHOT PARTY WEEK 2015!!!!!!!!

Note- been checking weather and it's been a bit rainy in PA lately. Folks may want to be prepared.

Speaking of wet ground and electrical stuff, I remember someone last year saying.... "Damn, I forgot all the lighting gear for night time target course shooting!" If you remember saying this, please take note  
I have a light or two that I can bring. As well as some extension cords.


----------



## toolmantf99

I'll be bringing my barrel catchbox with a light inside it for some night time shooting around the tent area. One week!!!

Jamie and I should be arriving Thursday around noon. Wyatt has opted out this year


----------



## quarterinmynose

toolmantf99 said:


> I'll be bringing my barrel catchbox with a light inside it for some night time shooting around the tent area. One week!!!
> 
> Jamie and I should be arriving Thursday around noon. Wyatt has opted out this year


What? Wyatt opted out? Oh well, I get it. Probably has some cougar hunting to do or something.


----------



## ChapmanHands

As long as I can still make it is there anything I should bring? I have a couple shooters I could maybe contribute to prizes or something? Or is everything pretty much already set?


----------



## Btoon84

ChapmanHands said:


> As long as I can still make it is there anything I should bring? I have a couple shooters I could maybe contribute to prizes or something? Or is everything pretty much already set?


Bring something for the prize table the more the merrier. Also having a few slings to trade around with is always nice.


----------



## Btoon84

quarterinmynose said:


> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing my barrel catchbox with a light inside it for some night time shooting around the tent area. One week!!!
> Jamie and I should be arriving Thursday around noon. Wyatt has opted out this year
> 
> 
> 
> What? Wyatt opted out? Oh well, I get it. Probably has some cougar hunting to do or something.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you get it Chad, cause I sure as heck don't! Wyatt, you got some splainin' to do boy! The NERVE! Sorry you're not coming, we'll be sure to miss you while we're having the time of our lives!


----------



## CanH8r

Btoon84 said:


> quarterinmynose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toolmantf99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing my barrel catchbox with a light inside it for some night time shooting around the tent area. One week!!!
> Jamie and I should be arriving Thursday around noon. Wyatt has opted out this year
> 
> 
> 
> What? Wyatt opted out? Oh well, I get it. Probably has some cougar hunting to do or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you get it Chad, cause I sure as heck don't! Wyatt, you got some splainin' to do boy! The NERVE! Sorry you're not coming, we'll be sure to miss you while we're having the time of our lives!
Click to expand...

Wyatt, opt back in.


----------



## jld70

Hey guys Wyatt is sorry he can't make this year too. That is his last week of school and he is already going to miss a day that week. He has an appointment with his back specialist in Hershey. He has slight scoliosis, and if you remember from last year he grew almost a foot in the last two years. His back has really be bothering him the last few months and you gotta get in with this doctor when you can. Hopefully he can make it again next year. See ya soon


----------



## CanH8r

jld70 said:


> Hey guys Wyatt is sorry he can't make this year too. That is his last week of school and he is already going to miss a day that week. He has an appointment with his back specialist in Hershey. He has slight scoliosis, and if you remember from last year he grew almost a foot in the last two years. His back has really be bothering him the last few months and you gotta get in with this doctor when you can. Hopefully he can make it again next year. See ya soon


That's a bummer Jamie. Wyatt was chill, he stayed up late shooting stuff with me while everyone else was a sleep. Hopefully next year I'll be looking up to him as he will probably be taller then me by then lol.


----------



## CanH8r

Serious question... Are there any rules against me wearing a compression sleeve on my bum elbow to shoot in the comp? I could get a doctor's note if need be.


----------



## BiggBill

"That's a bummer Jamie. Wyatt was chill, he stayed up late shooting stuff with me while everyone else was a sleep"

Huh, I don't remember sleeping?


----------



## Btoon84

CanH8r said:


> Serious question... Are there any rules against me wearing a compression sleeve on my bum elbow to shoot in the comp? I could get a doctor's note if need be.


You better bring a doctors note. Lol JK, I think you'll be fine wearing whatever you need on your elbow  get well soon!


----------



## SmilingFury

CanH8r said:


> Serious question... Are there any rules against me wearing a compression sleeve on my bum elbow to shoot in the comp? I could get a doctor's note if need be.


I object to the note. How do we even know if your doctor has the right qualifications? Does he even shoot slingshots? 
C'mon Jeff , be logical.

Incidentally, I will have a note from my mailman that says if there is rainy weather during ecst all bourbon consumed is officially for medicinal purposes.


----------



## ChapmanHands

I think I had asked this before. But is there much to do for people not interested in shooting? My wife and kids were thinking about coming but she doesn't want to be stuck bored while I am out shooting throughout the day


----------



## SmilingFury

Everyone is different, but my wife does not shoot slingshots either and I would have to say that if she and our daughter came with me, they would both get bored in about 15 minutes. This would be magnified by how good a time I would be having simultaneously. Hahaha

But she isn't a camping person either. 
I realize now that this was very little help. Sorry man. Lol


----------



## BiggBill

My wife and I are trying to drum up some interest locally. To that end, my wife has ordered some activities for small children. Like these little gummy frogs that you shoot off your finger into a kiddy pool, and couple other catapult/slingshot themed things. This focused on kids too young to shoot at the range. Were talking less than 5 years old.

Other than that not much. And what I'm describing above won't fill an afternoon, let alone the weekend.

If she is the adventurous type without you there is tons of sights and activities within 50 miles radius.

Look here:

www.laurelhighlands.org


----------



## peppermack

I have a note from Dr. Crackpottsinski that says I get to shoot everything from 5m because of a chronic degenerative disease Havenotpracticedatallitis.


----------



## Metropolicity

peppermack said:


> I have a note from Dr. Crackpottsinski that says I get to shoot everything from 5m because of a chronic degenerative disease Havenotpracticedatallitis.


I have something similar, is called targetpanicphiltitis


----------



## CanH8r

I've got a lateral epicondylitis.


----------



## ChapmanHands

SmilingFury said:


> Everyone is different, but my wife does not shoot slingshots either and I would have to say that if she and our daughter came with me, they would both get bored in about 15 minutes. This would be magnified by how good a time I would be having simultaneously. Hahaha
> 
> But she isn't a camping person either.
> I realize now that this was very little help. Sorry man. Lol


LMFAO, you right absolutely right. That was very little help hahaha. Well maybe I will try to talk her into staying home and let me just have a weekend getaway, haven't had a night to myself in over 4 years and would hate to feel like I couldn't have fun because she was bored. 
Maybe I can bribe her with her own getaway the following weekend.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Only other problem is that we only have one vehicle and she doesn't wanna be stuck home without one. Anybody happen to be passing through broome county that wants their gas bill split in half? Lol


----------



## ChapmanHands

When is the majority of the tournament shooting going on? It looks like oh will definitely be there, but might not be able to stay long at all on Sunday. Are there big things going on then or is most of it done Saturday?


----------



## toolmantf99

ChapmanHands said:


> When is the majority of the tournament shooting going on? It looks like oh will definitely be there, but might not be able to stay long at all on Sunday. Are there big things going on then or is most of it done Saturday?


Typically most of the score shooting takes place on Saturday, but you are free to shoot your scores whenever you choose. Sunday morning the Eagle Eye competition takes place, along with the Dennis the Menace shoot and the prize table drawing. It's usually all wrapped up by noon.


----------



## gaia

Oh well, this years to late for me :C One day I will come over!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

What happens Friday? Just meeting people and some practice? If so that's good because I have not met anyone yet in person and I would like to make the rounds so to speak . Also I will probably be super jittery anticipating the competition so practice would be nice.

I actually have a couple more questions if anyone is willing to answer.

#1 Should I bring my own catch box? Or will there be practice targets and stuff set up?

#2 I have seen videos of groups doing the 3D course together. So I guess I can just tag along with other people that are doing it at that time? I think that would be much more fun than doing it alone.

I think that is all for now. Sorry for all of the question. I am pretty nervous as it is my first one. Thanks, Josh


----------



## toolmantf99

sharpshooterJD said:


> What happens Friday? Just meeting people and some practice? If so that's good because I have not met anyone yet in person and I would like to make the rounds so to speak . Also I will probably be super jittery anticipating the competition so practice would be nice.
> 
> I actually have a couple more questions if anyone is willing to answer.
> 
> #1 Should I bring my own catch box? Or will there be practice targets and stuff set up?
> 
> #2 I have seen videos of groups doing the 3D course together. So I guess I can just tag along with other people that are doing it at that time? I think that would be much more fun than doing it alone.
> 
> I think that is all for now. Sorry for all of the question. I am pretty nervous as it is my first one. Thanks, Josh


Don't be nervous and just go with the flow of the weekend  Friday is a great day for practice, hanging out with everyone and getting to know people.

You don't need to bring a catchbox. There is a large gallery to shoot at with a variety of targets.

You can go through the 3D course any way you like (i.e. with at least one person to witness your score or a large group). If we go in a huge group, we tend to split it up so everyone isn't waiting so long to take their turn. After you shoot your score for the 3D course, you can go through it as you please, with others or by yourself. It is fun with a group and also fun just with a buddy or two. You're gonna get to meet some really great people this weekend that share our passion for our sport! Again, don't be nervous...it's gonna be a blast!! 5 days!!!


----------



## ChapmanHands

So I will be having to leave at ten on Sunday, but should be arriving around 4 or so Friday afternoon, my father in law doesn't shoot, but he is coming with me to drink a few beers and do a little camping. Look forward to meeting you guys, this should be fun!


----------



## SmilingFury

toolmantf99 said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens Friday? Just meeting people and some practice? If so that's good because I have not met anyone yet in person and I would like to make the rounds so to speak . Also I will probably be super jittery anticipating the competition so practice would be nice.
> 
> I actually have a couple more questions if anyone is willing to answer.
> #1 Should I bring my own catch box? Or will there be practice targets and stuff set up?
> #2 I have seen videos of groups doing the 3D course together. So I guess I can just tag along with other people that are doing it at that time? I think that would be much more fun than doing it alone.
> 
> I think that is all for now. Sorry for all of the question. I am pretty nervous as it is my first one. Thanks, Josh
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be nervous and just go with the flow of the weekend  Friday is a great day for practice, hanging out with everyone and getting to know people.
> 
> You don't need to bring a catchbox. There is a large gallery to shoot at with a variety of targets.
> 
> You can go through the 3D course any way you like (i.e. with at least one person to witness your score or a large group). If we go in a huge group, we tend to split it up so everyone isn't waiting so long to take their turn. After you shoot your score for the 3D course, you can go through it as you please, with others or by yourself. It is fun with a group and also fun just with a buddy or two. You're gonna get to meet some really great people this weekend that share our passion for our sport! Again, don't be nervous...it's gonna be a blast!! 5 days!!!
Click to expand...

Just to be clear, friday and saturday are the days you can do and submit your scoring shooting.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Thanks guys! I will get there in the early afternoon on Friday I think. So I'm hoping that will be enough time to meet everyone. Sadly I won't be able to camp because my family is coming. And they aren't too interested in camping.

How many slings are you guys bringing? Your whole collection ? I think I have 9 or 10 of my favorites all banded up that I am bringing and 1 or 2 new ones that I have yet to shoot. Can't wait! Josh


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

sharpshooterJD said:


> Thanks guys! I will get there in the early afternoon on Friday I think. So I'm hoping that will be enough time to meet everyone. Sadly I won't be able to camp because my family is coming. And they aren't too interested in camping.
> 
> How many slings are you guys bringing? Your whole collection ? I think I have 9 or 10 of my favorites all banded up that I am bringing and 1 or 2 new ones that I have yet to shoot. Can't wait! Josh


Josh it's my first time also but here is what I'm gonna bring.

Best and second best shooting slingshots (try to be reasonably prepared)
A natty for the rock shooting
Misc. shooter stuff (bands/tubes ties)
Something to donate to the door prize table
Stuff to sell and trade. 
Beer. 
Handful of underwear. 
Big honking smile.

I think that covers it. Anything more would be too luxurious.

Matt


----------



## ChapmanHands

I will be bringing my two favorite to shoot, one for a door prize, and maybe one or two more to trade. Oh and lots of precut handsets. I don't want to be stuck messing around cutting andbtying band sets when I should be shooting. I am readyyyyy!!!!


----------



## SmilingFury

I am bringing

My favorite 5 slingshots to shoot, my next 15 favorite slings, and some more to trade etc, clothes, ammo, band sets, targets of assorted size, shape, and destructability. Case of water , bottle of bourbon or 3, 2 pairs of footwear, 1 light raincoat, one bottle of aspirin, and a healthy expectation of fun to be had with people who "get" the magic of slingshots.

Oh, yeah, some minor bail money too, hahaha


----------



## Onyx

Anticipation is building up fast and furious. Although competition intimidates me big time, the camaraderie more than makes up for it. Seems that much of the action takes place after dark, wonder why...?

Hope many of you bring Slings & Things for trade and sale.

Any possibility of making a list of the first names of all participants along with their Forum names and where they are from?

Can't wait.

Jacques, Onyx, Montréal


----------



## SmilingFury

Jacques,

One of my favorite parts of my first ecst was the way many people introduced themselves with both their screen name and proper name. It is slightly bizarre and fun at the same time. It is the exact turning point where my online connections to other slingers became tangible relationships even though friendships had already been formed. 
Everyone is friendly. There are zero reasons to be nervous, only excited. No one at ecst is impervious to a smile and a hello. Last year was my first ecst and after about an hour, I knew I would be going back every year I could.

As for what happens after dark at ecst and why? No comment...

If you want to know, you gotta go.

Be well,
SF

Ps: Arent you the same Jacques who attended ecst last year? If so, see you soon!


----------



## M.J

Bringing:
Rosewood SPS, 2 sets looped tubes, two sets butterfly tubes.
Natural PFS, two sets chained bands (for rock shoot)
Bareback rig.
Slingshots for trade :thumbsup:
Clothes and food and camping gear and stuff.


----------



## SmilingFury

I shot all three days with two tubesets last year. I am curious as to how many flat band sets I will go through this year.


----------



## BiggBill

With the help of about a half a 30 pack, Mikey and I delivered the firewood, fire ring, and the arcade target Sunday evening.

Sooooo, it's on peolple.

52.5 hours and I'll be setting up the tent

We need to establish a mountain pie menu. This is what I am thinking for starters:


Pizza
Reuben
Ham & swiss
Apple

The suggestion box is open.


----------



## SmilingFury

BiggBill said:


> With the help of about a half a 30 pack, Mikey and I delivered the firewood, fire ring, and the arcade target Sunday evening.
> 
> Sooooo, it's on peolple.
> 
> 52.5 hours and I'll be setting up the tent
> 
> We need to establish a mountain pie menu. This is what I am thinking for starters:
> 
> 
> Pizza
> Reuben
> Ham & swiss
> Apple
> The suggestion box is open.


Are you guys gonna need help thursday? Or are you going to have It done by wednesday? Anyway, I get there thursday if that helps any. 
And thank you both for all the work you do to get the ecst together every year. 
If some of us wanted to express gratitude for your and Mike's efforts, what brand of beer should be in the 30pack?


----------



## Onyx

Bringing:




















The first three for serious stuff (two from Nathan M. One from Bill H.)

The next three for practice and fun (you guys are welcome to try them)

The last one is for trade

Sorry for the poor picture quality and orientation, can't seem to get it right.

So looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Metropolicity

Onyx said:


> Bringing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> The first three for serious stuff (two from Nathan M. One from Bill H.)
> 
> The next three for practice and fun (you guys are welcome to try them)
> 
> The last one is for trade
> 
> Sorry for the poor picture quality and orientation, can't seem to get it right.
> 
> So looking forward to this weekend!


ahhh DIBS on the Golden slinger!!


----------



## BiggBill

Thursday will be the bulk of set-up

More the merrier


----------



## SmilingFury

Onyx said:


> Bringing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> The first three for serious stuff (two from Nathan M. One from Bill H.)
> The next three for practice and fun (you guys are welcome to try them)
> The last one is for trade
> Sorry for the poor picture quality and orientation, can't seem to get it right.
> So looking forward to this weekend!


If you ever tire of that axiom in the first picture, I am sure we can work something out. I know it is probably never going anywhere, but you don't know until you ask...


----------



## SharpshooterJD

This is what I am bringing.

Band tying jig

Extra bands and pouches + string to tie them with

A couple of forged frames in the bottom of the pic that I just made

A bunch of PVC and wood board cuts. Including a really nice lizard I just made out of walnut

And my newest starship 

Debating if I am willing to give any of these up. I will have to think about it . Josh


----------



## Onyx

SmilingFury said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> The first three for serious stuff (two from Nathan M. One from Bill H.)
> The next three for practice and fun (you guys are welcome to try them)
> The last one is for trade
> Sorry for the poor picture quality and orientation, can't seem to get it right.
> So looking forward to this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever tire of that axiom in the first picture, I am sure we can work something out. I know it is probably never going anywhere, but you don't know until you ask...
Click to expand...










Sorry mate, I'm keeping those. BUT you, or other attendees, may be interested in this one for trade. I'm looking for another Nathan M.'s custom. Can bring this one over the weekend for a look see.
Anyone curious?


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Hey I have heard a lot of people talking about a door prize. What is that about?


----------



## SmilingFury

sharpshooterJD said:


> Hey I have heard a lot of people talking about a door prize. What is that about?


The door prize is for the prize table. On sunday during the awards there is a round robin drawing that keeps going until all the prizes are gone. People put up forks, ammo, rubber of various kinds, or anything slingshot related really. It is not mandatory at all, but if you don't contribute any items, then you are not in the drawing. There are also raffles for $5 or $10 per ticket. I don't remember which as sunday was a little bit foggy for me last year.


----------



## Flatband

Boy, this one sounds like it will be something very special. They all are great but there is something in the air with this shoot. All you newcomers, just relax. You are going to meet the most down to earth group of people you will ever come across. People who are just as crazy about slingshots as you are. People who have no airs about themselves and have a strange fondness for rubber products ,forked sticks and just plain fun! I love it all! Myself and others are very disappointed that we can't go but believe me we will be walking the 3D course, shooting along with you all and talking about.. well slingshots -what else!!! Have a great time everyone! :wave:


----------



## Vly62

I see all the talk of doing trades - I hope some of you are willing to sell for those of us that are just starting to grow our collections, unless wanting to trade for some Mason Jars filled with "Adult Water"!!!! :koolaid:


----------



## SmilingFury

Vly62 said:


> I see all the talk of doing trades - I hope some of you are willing to sell for those of us that are just starting to grow our collections, unless wanting to trade for some Mason Jars filled with "Adult Water"!!!! :koolaid:


Remember, some people dont feel comfortable selling stuff, so don't be afraid to ask if there is anything one of the vendors is selling that your trade partner might want.

...but bring one or two of those jars, just in case...


----------



## peppermack

Well I know Eric and I will have a stack of stuff for sale. I agree with Sir Fury, just ask anyone if they would sell a frame. We are all friends at the ECST.


----------



## Metropolicity

peppermack said:


> Well I know Eric and I will have a stack of stuff for sale. I agree with Sir Fury, just ask anyone if they would sell a frame. We are all friends at the ECST.


Seriously. 80lbs of product.

















I'll even be sporting my new custom soft shell when it gets cool in the evening.


----------



## Vly62

Oh Yeah!!!! My wife just saw the pictures and said " Why don't you just give him the account number to the checking account"!!!! I see several items I will be hitting you up for!!!


----------



## BROOKS

Yeah. I'll be coming home lighter on funds for sure. I've actually come up with a few thing to trade though!


----------



## SmilingFury

SmilingFury said:


> Vly62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see all the talk of doing trades - I hope some of you are willing to sell for those of us that are just starting to grow our collections, unless wanting to trade for some Mason Jars filled with "Adult Water"!!!! :koolaid:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, some people dont feel comfortable selling stuff, so don't be afraid to ask if there is anything one of the vendors is selling that your trade partner might want.
> ...but bring one or two of those jars, just in case...
Click to expand...




peppermack said:


> Well I know Eric and I will have a stack of stuff for sale. I agree with Sir Fury, just ask anyone if they would sell a frame. We are all friends at the ECST.


Wait, does this mean there aren't going to be any jars?? What's in the jars?
We just blew right by the whole jar thing , am I right?


----------



## Vly62

No worries, I put a jar of "shine" to the side with your name on it!!


----------



## M.J

Soooooo...
Is this the year we see a perfect score?
I still think it's possible. :target:


----------



## ChapmanHands

So very disappointed. We must have punched the address in wrong last time to figure out distance from my house to alverton. It said a 3 hour drive. Just figured out it is actually a 6 hour drive one way, and my ride is not cool with that. Looks like waiting another, for another chance, again.


----------



## BiggBill

Get yourself on a bus or train, one of us will pick you and drop you off.

You can sleep in the clubhouse. You don't even need a tent.


----------



## SmilingFury

ChapmanHands said:


> So very disappointed. We must have punched the address in wrong last time to figure out distance from my house to alverton. It said a 3 hour drive. Just figured out it is actually a 6 hour drive one way, and my ride is not cool with that. Looks like waiting another, for another chance, again.


Hey Chap,

Look, I don't know if this helps you out, but I am leaving from Long Island on wednesday evening and driving 6 hours there.

So... ... How far away from LI are you? Can you get here?


----------



## Onyx

Hey guys,
If you haven't left for Alverton yet, bring photos of your collection. Some of us would love to see what your preferences are. My iPad is chock full them.
Here is a taster:
I know this borders on obsessive compulsive disorder. Am I the only one with this affliction?
Jacques


----------



## BiggBill

Holy moly Onyx, I don't know if Nathan Masters owns that many Nathan Masters sligshots.

And no you are afflicted by the same bug as the other fellas that attend this event.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Onyx said:


> Hey guys,
> If you haven't left for Alverton yet, bring photos of your collection. Some of us would love to see what your preferences are. My iPad is chock full them.
> Here is a taster:
> I know this borders on obsessive compulsive disorder. Am I the only one with this affliction?
> Jacques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Dude I understand large collections but why so many of the same slingshot?


----------



## ChapmanHands

SmilingFury said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> 
> So very disappointed. We must have punched the address in wrong last time to figure out distance from my house to alverton. It said a 3 hour drive. Just figured out it is actually a 6 hour drive one way, and my ride is not cool with that. Looks like waiting another, for another chance, again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chap,
> 
> Look, I don't know if this helps you out, but I am leaving from Long Island on wednesday evening and driving 6 hours there.
> 
> So... ... How far away from LI are you? Can you get here?
Click to expand...

I truly appreciate the offer, but no, I am not available to leave until Friday afternoon. My wife works morning shift and I have 3 children with no baby sitter. Next year will be more thoroughly planned. At least I will have a better idea of what I am looking at.


----------



## Onyx

sharpshooterJD,

When the Scout first came out, I had a hunch it would become the iconic catty of a generation. So I decided to get one in every color combination, not realizing at the time that it changed skin so often.

I organized a couple of events for interested newbies and distributed it to participants in the hope of stimulating interest for the sport.
Gave away some and loaned out many. In short, a collector's mania and a great way to conduct a class for beginners. (That's the retired teacher in me).


----------



## SharpshooterJD

That's really cool! I have never succeeded in getting my friends interested in it. Maybe one day . Josh


----------



## quarterinmynose

I baked some balls for you guys!

I have been needing to clean out the bucket that catches ammo from my catch box for some time now, so I decided to tumble 'em up and donate them for the night shoot. We fling alot of steel into the woods on these night walks, so I figured this could at least help fill up a few pockets.

It did a pretty good job of knocking the rust off, and I baked them so they could be stored dry until time to shoot. Not perfect, but not bad. I figure we have somewhere around 20lbs here. Not a bad start.


----------



## flipgun

Rusty shoots better than clean I think.


----------



## toolmantf99

You should see a doctor about those :uhoh:


----------



## toolmantf99

Yep, I went there!


----------



## SmilingFury

22 hours and I am on the road!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wishing everyone the best of luck and I hope to join you all next year,,,,,I am leaving WA on Friday to my new home in NJ so God willing I will be there....have fun boys


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Is this where I'm going? For whatever reason the address provided does not come up in my map search


----------



## toolmantf99

That's it Matt!


----------



## Metropolicity

leaving on a plane at 7:30 heading to pittsburg.

Karl and I are coming down Friday morning for some practice!


----------



## wll

Vly62 said:


> No worries, I put a jar of "shine" to the side with your name on it!!


LOL, LOL Apple Pie by any chance ;- )

Even us boys in Cali know 'bout what you be talk'n 'bout ;- )


----------



## wll

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I will get there in the early afternoon on Friday I think. So I'm hoping that will be enough time to meet everyone. Sadly I won't be able to camp because my family is coming. And they aren't too interested in camping.
> 
> How many slings are you guys bringing? Your whole collection ? I think I have 9 or 10 of my favorites all banded up that I am bringing and 1 or 2 new ones that I have yet to shoot. Can't wait! Josh
> 
> 
> 
> Josh it's my first time also but here is what I'm gonna bring.
> 
> Best and second best shooting slingshots (try to be reasonably prepared)
> A natty for the rock shooting
> Misc. shooter stuff (bands/tubes ties)
> Something to donate to the door prize table
> Stuff to sell and trade.
> Beer.
> *Handful of underwear.*
> Big honking smile.
> 
> I think that covers it. Anything more would be too luxurious.
> 
> Matt
Click to expand...

Nope, go commando dude .... this is where the men are men and the sheep are scared . ;- )

wll


----------



## DougDynasty

Well guys was suppose to be getting ready to fly out tomorrow but unfortunately I'm not getting to go this year. I cannot even begin to express how devastated and heartbroken I am. The exist is ALL I've thought about every single day since leaving last year. It means alot to me. I am truly crushed. I have prepared and practiced and made tons and tons of slingshots for the trade blanket. I'm sure going to miss yall. This year is going to be the best ever with lots of participants and fun. My world is lost without getting to see CrazyMike , nathan,bill, ray and Lee and everybody else. My wife is 9 months pregnant with baby number 8 and having some difficulties. Last year with baby number 7 , literally she gave birth , I cut the cord, drove a few miles from hospital to airport and flew straight to ECST . Thus year she's having some difficulty and I sure don't wanta leave her and the kids hanging. She's already having contractions. He could come any day. I look forward to our new son but sure wish he'd came a week or two ago. The slingshot world and our amazing forum mean the world to me and I've missed and thought and dreamed of the ECST since leaving it last year. I never thought I'd have to miss it ever. I truly hope u guys have the greatest time and c 3njoy this wonderful experience. Please shoot the 22 bullet bullseye in the saw blade for me guys. Be safe and have fun! Doug


----------



## Onyx

Happy birth...day DougD. Hope to see you at next year. Pretty soon you'll be back into the sling of things. In a few years, you will likely head the largest family of slingshooters.


----------



## DRiley

Doug, you will be sorely missed. Take care of Momma. Family first.


----------



## CanH8r

DougDynasty said:


> Well guys was suppose to be getting ready to fly out tomorrow but unfortunately I'm not getting to go this year. I cannot even begin to express how devastated and heartbroken I am. The exist is ALL I've thought about every single day since leaving last year. It means alot to me. I am truly crushed. I have prepared and practiced and made tons and tons of slingshots for the trade blanket. I'm sure going to miss yall. This year is going to be the best ever with lots of participants and fun. My world is lost without getting to see CrazyMike , nathan,bill, ray and Lee and everybody else. My wife is 9 months pregnant with baby number 8 and having some difficulties. Last year with baby number 7 , literally she gave birth , I cut the cord, drove a few miles from hospital to airport and flew straight to ECST . Thus year she's having some difficulty and I sure don't wanta leave her and the kids hanging. She's already having contractions. He could come any day. I look forward to our new son but sure wish he'd came a week or two ago. The slingshot world and our amazing forum mean the world to me and I've missed and thought and dreamed of the ECST since leaving it last year. I never thought I'd have to miss it ever. I truly hope u guys have the greatest time and c 3njoy this wonderful experience. Please shoot the 22 bullet bullseye in the saw blade for me guys. Be safe and have fun! Doug


You will be missed, congrats on #8. Im happy and a little sad for you.


----------



## Metropolicity

At the airport dudes, 5:30 am is no man's land.


----------



## Byudzai

Anybody got photos so far?!?!?!!?

Doug.... totally understand but MAN I'm sad not to get to meet you!!

I'll be there Saturday morning.


----------



## DougDynasty

Thank u B ! Yeah it sucks not getting to meet all the guys coming that ain't been yet. I planned my whole year around the ECST . But hopefully just as many come next year and I get to come too. I know you'll have the time of your life. It's craxy how nice and humble every one is. I remember being so terrified to shoot around all the guys like nathan and Ray and Bill Hays etc.... they couldn't care less how good or bad anybody shoots. It's all about fun and friendship. Everybody's the nicest most humble person/people u can ever ask to meet


----------



## Metropolicity

I have no words for how much fun I had. I'll do a report later but for now...here's the usual suspect line up.


----------



## Btoon84

What an amazing weekend! Here are results from the Competition. Congrats to all of the competitors. 
1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
4th Place- MJ (118)
5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)


----------



## fsa46

Congratulations all the winners AND all those that attended.

Looking at the scores the competition was fierce.


----------



## Beanflip

Dang. No Flatband videos this year. 
What a great group! It had to be a blast! 
Way to go guys!


----------



## Flatband

Wow, what a great turnout! Everyone is a champion! Just by showing up you all are advancing this sport of ours. Congratulations to ECST Champion 2015 Nathan Masters on winning it all and to all the other great shooters on some awesome scores. Great work everyone!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84

We do have some good video footage. Just gonna take a day or so to get it all compiled and sorted. Hopefully we'll be able to get some slingshot shooting content to you all soon


----------



## peppermack

That was sooooo much fun this weekend! When my brain recovers I will elaborate on the experience!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Do tell, man! I was planning on seeing everyone there, but it just didn't work out for me..

Spill the beans once you sleep it off


----------



## M.J

I was up until past 1am Friday and Saturday shooting and laughing :lol:


----------



## peppermack

Thanks for helping make it such a great time MJ! It was great.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Woohoo! That was so much fun! I can't believe I got 6th!!!!! I am still in shock! I am just walking around like what am I doing here, I need to be shooting! Lol .

I just want to say guys, that is was an honor to meet all of you. Btoon84, peppermack, M.J, Lee Silva, Metro Grade, Darren, Dan, Smilingfury, and a ton of people I am forgetting, thank you thank you thank you for your incredible kindness and for ushering me into the group. It was without a doubt one of the best weekends I have had in a heck of a long time. And I just can not thank you guys enough. Hope I can make it back next year!!!! Josh


----------



## flipgun

Congratulations to All of the competitors and everyone that could go! Wishing you all a safe journey home.


----------



## Metropolicity

sharpshooterJD said:


> Woohoo! That was so much fun! I can't believe I got 6th!!!!! I am still in shock! I am just walking around like what am I doing here, I need to be shooting! Lol .
> 
> I just want to say guys, that is was an honor to meet all of you. Btoon84, peppermack, M.J, Lee Silva, Metro Grade, Darren, Dan, Smilingfury, and a ton of people I am forgetting, thank you thank you thank you for your incredible kindness and for ushering me into the group. It was without a doubt one of the best weekends I have had in a heck of a long time. And I just can not thank you guys enough. Hope I can make it back next year!!!! Josh


It was definitely a highlight to meet everyone that I've talked and conversed with for over 2 years. Josh...I can believe you placed 6th, you only have one way to go, up!.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Ha thanks man! It was an incredible honor to meet you. I had a great time and I especially thank you and M.J and all of you guys for taking me in and calming me down a bit . Needles to say I was a little nervous........... that's a bit of an understatement more like trying not to hyperventilate the whole time. Lol . I sincerely hope this is not the last time we will meet face to face!

Here are the few pics I got:


----------



## SharpshooterJD

That group pic reminded me.......... Just wanted to say a personal thank you to Lee Silva. It was an honor getting to meet you, your work has inspired me greatly. I know it's not much but I hope you enjoy that sling . And I hope I will get to talk to you more some day . Speaking of which I heard you live up in California which is where I am headed in a few short weeks. We are moving up to the Sacramento area, a place called Auburn. Where are you located up there? Josh


----------



## peppermack

I have to say if SharpshooterJD is who we have to represent slingshot shooters for the next generation we are in fantastic hands. He was an incredible young man, I was so impressed with him. You are a slinging rockstar man. You guys should see this kid shoot. Stands up they and shoots like a BOSS.


----------



## peppermack

Oh. And I agree. I Love Lee Silva. Well., and a bunch of you other guys I hung out with. Many conversations which can't be repeated here. Very inappropriate. Lol


----------



## SharpshooterJD

peppermack said:


> I have to say if SharpshooterJD is who we have to represent slingshot shooters for the next generation we are in fantastic hands. He was an incredible young man, I was so impressed with him. You are a slinging rockstar man. You guys should see this kid shoot. Stands up they and shoots like a BOSS.


Ha thanks man . I wouldn't say I was all that but I was very pleased with how well I shot. I definitely did better than I thought I would. And I managed not to throw up from nervousness which is always good lol .

You know I forgot to tell you there but your slings are incredible man! The shear amount of beauty on your and Metro's table was just mind boggling . Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD

peppermack said:


> Oh. And I agree. I Love Lee Silva. Well., and a bunch of you other guys I hung out with. Many conversations which can't be repeated here. Very inappropriate. Lol


Ha indeed . Lee brings the party with him .


----------



## peppermack

You a one humble young man. Impressive doesn't even cover it. To shoot as well as you did all Weekend is skill, no luck involved. I loved the aluminum frame you made that you were shooting with.


----------



## Byudzai

Without question one of the most fun weekends of my life. You guys are all AWESOME!! Will post photos when I get a chance.


----------



## Rayshot

sharpshooterJD said:


> Woohoo! That was so much fun! I can't believe I got 6th!!!!! I am still in shock! I am just walking around like what am I doing here, I need to be shooting! Lol .
> 
> I just want to say guys, that is was an honor to meet all of you. Btoon84, peppermack, M.J, Lee Silva, Metro Grade, Darren, Dan, Smilingfury, and a ton of people I am forgetting, thank you thank you thank you for your incredible kindness and for ushering me into the group. It was without a doubt one of the best weekends I have had in a heck of a long time. And I just can not thank you guys enough. Hope I can make it back next year!!!! Josh


Glad to have you, and that your parents helped make it happen for you. My hat is off to you and your parents!!


----------



## Rayshot

Btoon84 said:


> What an amazing weekend! Here are results from the Competition. Congrats to all of the competitors.
> 1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
> 2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
> 3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
> 4th Place- MJ (118)
> 5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
> 6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)


Most improved, is perhaps Angelos, if you will allow me to say so without checking every shooter and their progress. Again, not sure, but that is a big jump in one year.

Josh, maybe a contender for the above but didn't have MIP, only because of no previous reference.


----------



## Rayshot

And my public congrats to Nathan for 1st place, because, he has always been a number 1 placer in his shooting ability.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here's my bunch-o pics. Met some cool peeps. Like my new homie in the red shirt "Lightning" and Eric rockin that sweet Merto Grade tee.


----------



## Charles

Congratulations to all who attended! Wish I could have been there ... maybe next year.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## crypter27

When will the video footage come out?


----------



## crypter27

same here


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Videos won't be out for a little while. I will try to work on mine today. Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here's my bunch-o pics. Met some cool peeps. Like my new homie in the red shirt "Lightning" and Eric rockin that sweet Merto Grade tee.


Awesome pics! It was truly a pleasure to meet you Matt . And I hope it was not the last time we will meet face to face! Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Btoon84 said:


> We do have some good video footage. Just gonna take a day or so to get it all compiled and sorted. Hopefully we'll be able to get some slingshot shooting content to you all soon


Sweet can't wait! You took some gopro footage right? That should be epic! And it was a pleasure to finally meet you man! Hope it won't be too long until the next time! Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD

peppermack said:


> You a one humble young man. Impressive doesn't even cover it. To shoot as well as you did all Weekend is skill, no luck involved. I loved the aluminum frame you made that you were shooting with.


I am humbled by your compliments, and by your guys support of me. It was an incredible honor to meet all of you fine gentlemen and to behold all of your beautiful work! Oh and I am glad you like that aluminum frame. It was my newest one. I think I forged it like 3 or 4 days before I left. Shoots great! I have been meaning to get pics of that up. Maybe I will get to that today.... Josh


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Rayshot said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! That was so much fun! I can't believe I got 6th!!!!! I am still in shock! I am just walking around like what am I doing here, I need to be shooting! Lol .
> 
> I just want to say guys, that is was an honor to meet all of you. Btoon84, peppermack, M.J, Lee Silva, Metro Grade, Darren, Dan, Smilingfury, and a ton of people I am forgetting, thank you thank you thank you for your incredible kindness and for ushering me into the group. It was without a doubt one of the best weekends I have had in a heck of a long time. And I just can not thank you guys enough. Hope I can make it back next year!!!! Josh
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you, and that your parents helped make it happen for you. My hat is off to you and your parents!!
Click to expand...

Thanks Ray! It was awesome to get a chance to meet you! And I agree my parents are pretty awesome . My dad took off of work just to come with us. I can never thank him enough for that! Josh


----------



## fsa46

All the pictures I've seen are guys shooting "flats", just curious if anyone shoots tubes at these tournaments ?


----------



## SharpshooterJD

fsa46 said:


> All the pictures I've seen are guys shooting "flats", just curious if anyone shoots tubes at these tournaments ?


M.J That's about it . No there were a couple of guys shooting them. I don't think I saw any singles though. Josh


----------



## Byudzai

"


fsa46 said:


> All the pictures I've seen are guys shooting "flats", just curious if anyone shoots tubes at these tournaments ?


"

pretty sure metro shot tubes and BBs the whole time. I shot 3/8" steel with 1/8" tubes.


----------



## PrideProducts

Btoon84 said:


> What an amazing weekend! Here are results from the Competition. Congrats to all of the competitors.
> 1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
> 2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
> 3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
> 4th Place- MJ (118)
> 5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
> 6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)


Hey don't forget me in at 10th 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here's my bunch-o pics. Met some cool peeps. Like my new homie in the red shirt "Lightning" and Eric rockin that sweet Merto Grade tee.


It was so pleasure meeting you man
Thanks for the bandsets again on the 3D coarse, although I think that's what lost me it, nothing to do with my shooting... haha 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metropolicity

Byudzai said:


> fsa46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the pictures I've seen are guys shooting "flats", just curious if anyone shoots tubes at these tournaments ?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure metro shot tubes and BBs the whole time. I shot 3/8" steel with 1/8" tubes.
Click to expand...

I indeed did! I shot nearly everything except for the 25m and the gong. In hindsight, I should of just move to 1/4" SB's, that would of done what I needed with out me fighting with a heavier band set. I was shooting with single 1/8" amber.

The best part about my expert 10m target is that the double layer cardboard actually capture all 10 of my shots so there is no doubt where they hit


----------



## TSM

It looks like there was a good turn out this year and it appears that a good time was had by all. Man, just looking at some of those pics really made me miss that place and all y'all. Congrats to all the shooters. Now go get dem videos up!


----------



## peppermack

I shot 240 tubes the whole time half butterfly with 3/8' steel.


----------



## peppermack

Learned a lot while I was there. I leaned to shoot sideways, tried flats, and tried and am going to switch to full butterfly Well full butterfly and sideways shooting actually!


----------



## SmilingFury

Rayshot said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing weekend! Here are results from the Competition. Congrats to all of the competitors.
> 1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
> 2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
> 3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
> 4th Place- MJ (118)
> 5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
> 6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)
> 
> 
> 
> Most improved, is perhaps Angelos, if you will allow me to say so without checking every shooter and their progress. Again, not sure, but that is a big jump in one year.
> 
> Josh, maybe a contender for the above but didn't have MIP, only because of no previous reference.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ray. I appreciate that. It was such great fun shooting the silhouette course in that group of 15-18 guys. I do not think I can express it completely, but I feel like that giant group of great guys and incredible shooters that we all shot the woods course with was a huge part of my good luck. There is nothing like shooting with a bunch of friends, no matter if it is at ecst or at any random time. I just felt so comfortable and relaxed, so I want to thank everyone for that



Rayshot said:


> And my public congrats to Nathan for 1st place, because, he has always been a number 1 placer in his shooting ability.


I got to shoot right after Nathan on the woods course and I just have to say it was quite a thing to see. And I got to shoot next! 
You might never will get to shoot hoops with michael jordan, or go play golf with Phil Mickelson, but you can shoot with legends of this sport, shoulder to shoulder, at the ecst. That is one thing I totally love about slingshots!

Getting to shoot with that group of guys was possibly the best experience of my slingshot life.

...And Matt is right, "LIGHTNING" was the man!!!

Congrats to Nathan on his first title this year. No doubt it will be the first of many.


----------



## SmilingFury

peppermack said:


> Learned a lot while I was there. I leaned to shoot sideways, tried flats, and tried and am going to switch to full butterfly Well full butterfly and sideways shooting actually!


Yeah man!! Butterfly rules !!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

peppermack: Ha they finally convinced you about flats did they .

SmilingFury: I can't believe I forgot to say congrats on 5th place man! You did awesome! I wish I had gotten to shoot with you more! It was a pleasure meeting you, and I hope to meet again soon! Josh


----------



## peppermack

Now I just have to figure out how to cut them SharpshooterJD


----------



## peppermack

How do I post video. I have a crazy slow-mo one of Lee and Matt. Matt is holding the flats while Lee shoots them over the top of his head


----------



## SharpshooterJD

There are a bunch of tutorials on YouTube about cutting bands. Too bad I never got around to doing one.....

Lol I want to see that!!!!! Is it posted to youtube or vimeo or something? If so just go to it and copy the link at the top of the screen and post it here. Josh


----------



## peppermack

http://vid377.photobucket.com/albums/oo211/peppermack/5EBB6AF3-1586-4890-B77A-F21D59490246_1.mp4


----------



## peppermack

there it is. Lee and Matt. On my IPhone it was slow motion


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Ha love it! Thanks! Josh


----------



## Metropolicity

I posted it on youtube for easier viewing:


----------



## peppermack

Thanks Eric!


----------



## oldmiser

peppermack said:


> How do I post video. I have a crazy slow-mo one of Lee and Matt. Matt is holding the flats while Lee shoots them over the top of his head


when you upload on U-Tube just make sure it is set Public when done you will be able to post the link in a forum post...........OM


----------



## BROOKS

I didn't take too many photos but here's one I think is worth sharing. "The Captain" Matt ( youllshootyoureyeout ) showing how it's done on the 3D course. Captain and Coke anyone?

Me and my son Liam had a great time doing the course with YSYEO, Metro, peppermack, and a great young shooter named Tom. A real highlight for me. Even though I only hit 11 out of 30 targets!


----------



## peppermack

Hey, 11 is one more than I got. The Captian Morgan has already become a classic catty shooting pose


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

peppermack said:


> there it is. Lee and Matt. On my IPhone it was slow motion


Next year we should have a team contest. Each team member has to take turns holding and shooting!


----------



## squirrel squasher

I know if I shoot the coarse right now I could probably double my score. I don't know why, but on the paper I just thew a lot of shots. And what really got me upset was that I could not hit one can in the speed shoot. I guess I'm not good under pressure. But I knowthat I still had a ton of fun shooting and meeting everyone. I can't wait to do it again next year! 
Thomas
.


----------



## peppermack

Matt......DOUBLE BEER HOLDER!!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

That was the first thing I told my wife when I got back!!! Man that was fun!!


----------



## peppermack

It's gonna be Epic when it's done.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

squirrel squasher said:


> I know if I shoot the coarse right now I could probably double my score. I don't know why, but on the paper I just thew a lot of shots. And what really got me upset was that I could not hit one can in the speed shoot. I guess I'm not good under pressure. But I knowthat I still had a ton of fun shooting and meeting everyone. I can't wait to do it again next year!
> Thomas
> .


I'm right there with ya! My one moment of glory was when I Forest Gumped my way into a shoot off with Rayshot in the Eagle Eye contest. But you can all guess how that turned out.


----------



## Metropolicity

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> That was the first thing I told my wife when I got back!!! Man that was fun!!





peppermack said:


> Matt......DOUBLE BEER HOLDER!!!!


Legend tells of a time when two cold beverages could be holstered on ones belt. That time is now.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Here are a few more shots I took getting it done at the ECST!

Left to right

1) Me, Lightning, Smiling Fury, Rayshot, Dan, Nathan, Lee Silva, Btoon, Canh8r, Toolman, Darrin

2) Me, MetroGrade, Brooks + offspring Liam, Peppermack, Squirrel squasher

3) Me, Lewis, Alex

4) Me, Bill, Crazy Mike


----------



## SmilingFury

Hi guys,

I am embarrassed I didn't take any pictures of it every night, but I am compelled to thank our own Btoon for his contribution to everyone's fun.

You see, people brought food, tents, slingshots, ammo, rubber, pouches, etc, etc.

What Btoon decided to bring in addition to those things was The Travelling Hyperchromatic Gravity-Defying One Man Carnival for all to enjoy! He was like a genie! Every time I looked, he had another sort of floating & glowing target for us to have non-stop slinging fun with. It truly was awesome. It would not have been the same without him, that is for certain.

Btoon, thank you for your creativity, and for feeding your addiction for making those around you have tons of fun!

Be well,
Angelos


----------



## CanH8r

My head still hurts.... And ther's a couple welts on my back and leg. I don't remember much... The parts I do remember were awesome! My favorite thing was meeting new people and becoming closer with the old ones. I'd like to thank Patty, Bill, Crazy Mike and anyone else involved with organizing and throwing the best slingshot party ever! Congrats to Nathan for shooting lights all weekend (and year for that matter). Congrats as well to Ray, Bill and MJ for their stellar scores. A big congrats to Angelos for his 5th place result and huge improvement from last year. Let's not forget Randy for winning the Dennis The Menace rock shoot again, and Ray for winning the Eagle Eye.

I really enjoyed myself and don't get to cut loose very often. Thanks again for a great time.

Jeff


----------



## CanH8r

SmilingFury said:


> Hi guys,
> I am embarrassed I didn't take any pictures of it every night, but I am compelled to thank our own Btoon for his contribution to everyone's fun.
> You see, people brought food, tents, slingshots, ammo, rubber, pouches, etc, etc.
> What Btoon decided to bring in addition to those things was The Travelling Hyperchromatic Gravity-Defying One Man Carnival for all to enjoy! He was like a genie! Every time I looked, he had another sort of floating & glowing target for us to have non-stop slinging fun with. It truly was awesome. It would not have been the same without him, that is for certain.
> Btoon, thank you for your creativity, and for feeding your addiction for making those around you have tons of fun!
> Be well,
> Angelos


Btoon... R U L E S!


----------



## SimpleShot

Btoon, Lee, and myself are still hanging out...shooting, laughing and shooting! We had such a great time, we don't want it to end. Btoon is leaving NC today to go back to the real world. Lee goes back to Cali on thursday. Next year's ECST can't come soon enough!


----------



## SmilingFury

These are just a few pics of some great people:















They aren't mad, these are hangover smiles...















Living legend, Mr. "Blue" Skeen








It aint much, but I know others have great pics and footage coming...


----------



## Chuck Daehler

Sounds like you guys had a sterling time alright. And the Lee/Matt slingshot...call it the L'Matt double slingshot? LOL Great invention! Use in forthcoming Democratic Caucus with eggs.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

First ECST video! Got some good footage of the gong shoot! Enjoy! Josh


----------



## Volp

Guys thanks a lot for all those great pictures!!!! and the video!!

It looks the most memorable weekend ever!!!!  and everybody friend!

Good job everybody and great shooting

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp

sharpshooterJD said:


> First ECST video! Got some good footage of the gong shoot! Enjoy! Josh


Great shooting sharpshooter!!

Just to know, how big was the gong?

Take care

Volp


----------



## Flatband

GREAT JOB , GREAT PICS, GREAT PEOPLE, AND GREAT TIMES!!!!!!


----------



## M.J

Great video, Josh! Especially the commentary on your 40yr shoot 
Volp: the gong was 24" in diameter :target:


----------



## Volp

M.J said:


> Great video, Josh! Especially the commentary on your 40yr shoot
> Volp: the gong was 24" in diameter :target:


Thanks a lot M.J!

Congratulation for your 4th position!!

Volp


----------



## crypter27

I wish I could of been there!


----------



## SmilingFury

Start making plans for next year man! As a matter of fact, that goes for everyone who is checking out this thread.

START MAKING PLANS FOR NEXT YEAR!!! PERIOD.


----------



## peppermack

^^^^ ya, what he said! I've already started planning and it been a couple days


----------



## SharpshooterJD

M.J said:


> Great video, Josh! Especially the commentary on your 40yr shoot
> Volp: the gong was 24" in diameter :target:


Ha thanks M.J . That was my favorite part too . Josh


----------



## Jaybird

Hey guys ,Just thought I would chime in here. Congratulations to all the winners.

This was the largest shoot ever with 43 competition entrants. There were 8 other non-competitive shooters.

Lots of new comers ,but we missed a lot of the old regulars.

Entrants included 2 from California,2 from Canada,Florida,Texas,Missouri,Alabama,Wisconsin,and England.Just an awesome turnout

I don't think I saw the winner of the Eagle Eye posted. There were 22 qualified.

Competition tone was set when the first to the line was Nathan Masters hitting the dot.

Nine shooters eventually made it through the first round..Coming back for the second round all competitors failed to connect.

Round three saw Ray Bazonski and Matt Neyman as the last two still standing.

Round four*..Ray Bazonski *hit and was crowned *2015 Eagle Eye* *winner* with him donating the winnings back to the ECST proceeds.

Thanks to BigBill, CrazyMike,and Rob for all the help afterwards in clean up.Couldn't do it with out you guys.

Thanks to Amy and Doug manning the kitchen again.

Thanks to all that sent donations.

Thank you to all the competitors that made this the best shoot yet.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Jaybird said:


> Hey guys ,Just thought I would chime in here. Congratulations to all the winners.
> 
> This was the largest shoot ever with 43 competition entrants. There were 8 other non-competitive shooters.
> 
> Lots of new comers ,but we missed a lot of the old regulars.
> 
> Entrants included 2 from California,2 from Canada,Florida,Texas,Missouri,Alabama,Wisconsin,and England.Just an awesome turnout
> 
> I don't think I saw the winner of the Eagle Eye posted. There were 22 qualified.
> 
> Competition tone was set when the first to the line was Nathan Masters hitting the dot.
> 
> Nine shooters eventually made it through the first round..Coming back for the second round all competitors failed to connect.
> 
> Round three saw Ray Bazonski and Matt Neyman as the last two still standing.
> 
> Round four*..Ray Bazonski *hit and was crowned *2015 Eagle Eye* *winner* with him donating the winnings back to the ECST proceeds.
> 
> Thanks to BigBill, CrazyMike,and Rob for all the help afterwards in clean up.Couldn't do it with out you guys.
> 
> Thanks to Amy and Doug manning the kitchen again.
> 
> Thanks to all that sent donations.
> 
> Thank you to all the competitors that made this the best shoot yet.


The eagle eye was soooo nerve racking. I think everyone was sweating . I am very happy I hit that first shot. Just wish I would have hit the next one . Congrats Ray! And I just want to say thanks to all of the people who put this together. It was my first time and you guys made it so much fun that I am counting the days till next year! Josh


----------



## Flatband

I knew this one was gonna be special. Great job as usual Patty. I hope and pray I'll be able to make it next year. I really missed everyone a ton!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metropolicity

Flatband said:


> I knew this one was gonna be special. Great job as usual Patty. I hope and pray I'll be able to make it next year. I really missed everyone a ton!!!!!!!!!!


I look forward to meeting...and maybe you can bring that Boler for me to see


----------



## SmilingFury

Flatband said:


> I knew this one was gonna be special. Great job as usual Patty. I hope and pray I'll be able to make it next year. I really missed everyone a ton!!!!!!!!!!


Gary, I know I am certainly not alone when I say that we missed you this year.
So you wont be the only one hoping you can make it next year, that's for sure! 
Since I am not too far from you, if I can help at all, just ask.

At several times during the weekend I found myself randomly missing some people; Naturalfork(Ray) since I pulled in to the ecst at almost 3am. Ray was the only guy who came out and started shooting last year when I pulled in to the parking lot of ecst at 11:30 pm. Oh yeah, it is a gravel lot, Ray came out in white socks and couldn't have cared less. Lol.
I missed TSM(Shane) and his bottomless beer backpack a whole bunch when beerless and THIRSTY during the myriad walks in the woods. If I had reception, I would have called you each time to tell you bro, lol.
I also missed the one and only Jaximus who always seems to have the right comeback or hilarious retort. 
Oh yeah, EVERYBODY missed the cowboy hat floating around ecst buddy.

I have forgotten a bunch of people, I am sure. Sorry, no offense intended. My memory fails me.

My whole point is that if you missed this year, there is always next year. Get there!! We missed ya! 
Don't do that to us again ok?

Be well,
SF


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

peppermack said:


> Matt......DOUBLE BEER HOLDER!!!!


OK, I've been thinking about this A LOT!!! I just imagine myself rocking the Double Beer holder with integrated loin cloth striking the Captain Morgan pose. Next year all I'm bringing is slingshots, ammo, beer, and bug spray!!! Ladies, avert thine eyes!!


----------



## peppermack

Ahh ya!!! I've done a few sketches of the apparatus. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## M.J

Your beard should be long enough to double as a shirt by next year :thumbsup:


----------



## TSM

SmilingFury said:


> Gary, I know I am certainly not alone when I say that we missed you this year.
> So you wont be the only one hoping you can make it next year, that's for sure!
> Since I am not too far from you, if I can help at all, just ask.
> 
> At several times during the weekend I found myself randomly missing some people; Naturalfork(Ray) since I pulled in to the ecst at almost 3am. Ray was the only guy who came out and started shooting last year when I pulled in to the parking lot of ecst at 11:30 pm. Oh yeah, it is a gravel lot, Ray came out in white socks and couldn't have cared less. Lol.
> I missed TSM(Shane) and his bottomless beer backpack a whole bunch when beerless and THIRSTY during the myriad walks in the woods. If I had reception, I would have called you each time to tell you bro, lol.
> I also missed the one and only Jaximus who always seems to have the right comeback or hilarious retort.
> Oh yeah, EVERYBODY missed the cowboy hat floating around ecst buddy.
> 
> I have forgotten a bunch of people, I am sure. Sorry, no offense intended. My memory fails me.
> 
> My whole point is that if you missed this year, there is always next year. Get there!! We missed ya!
> Don't do that to us again ok?
> 
> Be well,
> SF


I spent most of last weekend wandering the woods with the beer-pack, shooting random leaves and stumps and missing you guys terribly. Don't worry, Fury. I've already got a few dollars in the jar for next year. I'll see to it that no one goes thirsty on the trail ever again.


----------



## BiggBill

I missed crapshot, he is a real pissa around the campfire


----------



## Lee Silva

My body just got home....

Don't expect the brain for at least another day or two...

When it arrives I've many thanks and shout-outs to post... For now, just one big love to all of you, my dearest friends! What a great time .....


----------



## quarterinmynose

I have a few hundred pics I have been sorting through, when I get minutes. I will post some when I get home(probably monday, maybe tuesday).

Canada with the Monikers was AWESOME! Michigan is....kinda boring.

I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS to Nathan, Ray, Bill, MJ, Angelos, JD. You guys rock. I had a great time, we'll do it again, eh?


----------



## BiggBill

How did Waffle do in the dog show?


----------



## Bill Hays

43 competitors... and a LOT of fun....

Just doing what we all like to do... shooting, shooting and more shooting.


----------



## SmilingFury

quarterinmynose said:


> I have a few hundred pics I have been sorting through, when I get minutes. I will post some when I get home(probably monday, maybe tuesday).
> 
> Canada with the Monikers was AWESOME! Michigan is....kinda boring.
> 
> I would like to say CONGRATULATIONS to Nathan, Ray, Bill, MJ, Angelos, JD. You guys rock. I had a great time, we'll do it again, eh?


Cant wait to see the shots you got! Had a great weekend with you Emily & Waffle. Get home safe and see you soon man.
Maybe at Blue's in the fall.

Be well,
Ang


----------



## quarterinmynose

BiggBill said:


> How did Waffle do in the dog show?


so far nothing significant. I got some action shots of his qualifying runs for lure coursing. It's finally his turn to have some fun.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Here is the last video I got from the ECST. Just a quick vid of me exploring the practice range at the ECST. Half the video I am aiming at 3 different targets on a target frame set all the way in the back at 25 yards. The other half I am shooting at the moving targets. I will put annotations in to the video to show you what I am aiming at. I hope you guys enjoy! Josh


----------



## Beanflip

sharpshooterJD said:


> Here is the last video I got from the ECST. Just a quick vid of me exploring the practice range at the ECST. Half the video I am aiming at 3 different targets on a target frame set all the way in the back at 25 yards. The other half I am shooting at the moving targets. I will put annotations in to the video to show you what I am aiming at. I hope you guys enjoy! Josh


Great shooting! Those moving targets are awesome!


----------



## wll

sharpshooterJD said:


> Here is the last video I got from the ECST. Just a quick vid of me exploring the practice range at the ECST. Half the video I am aiming at 3 different targets on a target frame set all the way in the back at 25 yards. The other half I am shooting at the moving targets. I will put annotations in to the video to show you what I am aiming at. I hope you guys enjoy! Josh


Great video buddy of the shooting that was available for you guys.

wll


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Beanflip said:


> sharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last video I got from the ECST. Just a quick vid of me exploring the practice range at the ECST. Half the video I am aiming at 3 different targets on a target frame set all the way in the back at 25 yards. The other half I am shooting at the moving targets. I will put annotations in to the video to show you what I am aiming at. I hope you guys enjoy! Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shooting! Those moving targets are awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks! And I know they were epic! Props to the guy that made it! Josh


----------



## Peresh

Congrats to all of the competitors. The NY guys missed this event again this year but just logged in to check out the awesome get together! You guys had a great time I see . Just makes me miss being there even more but I had some work going so it was hard for me. Next year perhaps we will make this event .

Again congrats to the following folks! Job well done.

1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
4th Place- MJ (118)
5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)


----------



## SmilingFury

Peresh said:


> Congrats to all of the competitors. The NY guys missed this event again this year but just logged in to check out the awesome get together! You guys had a great time I see . Just makes me miss being there even more but I had some work going so it was hard for me. Next year perhaps we will make this event .
> Again congrats to the following folks! Job well done.
> 1st Place - Nathan Masters (135)
> 2nd Place - Ray Bazonski (129)
> 3rd Place - Bill Hays (128)
> 4th Place- MJ (118)
> 5th Place - Angelos (Smiling Fury)
> 6th Place - Josh (Sharpshooter JD)


Hey peresh! I AM A NEW YORK GUY!!! We have to get together and do some shooting! I am in nassau county now but will travel for a few new connections with slingheads!! Anyway, if you and any other NY guys are up for it, I would be down with meeting up somewhere in NY. I was starting to feel like I was the only downstater who likes slingshots!

Let me know,
Angelos 
"SmilingFury"


----------



## The Nostalgic Shooter

Hi everyone. This my first post on this forum. I was the fellow that was at the ECST a week and a half ago, taking pictures and interviewing people for an article for woodsmonkey.com.

Just to let you know, the article is complete, and you can see it at the following link:

http://www.woodsmonkey.com/the-2015-east-coast-slingshot-tournament

I'd like to thank everyone for their time on June 6th, and I also wanted to say that I had a great time. Hope you like the article, and check out the picture gallery towards the end.


----------



## peppermack

Nice right up sir. Saw ya there. It was a great time for sure.


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Awesome! I will have to check out the article. Thanks for doing this! I hope you enjoyed our little slingshot community  Josh


----------



## flipgun

Thank you for the nice write up of our sport. The presentation of this hobby as a friendly, fun oriented activity is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rayshot

Well done.

A pleasure to meet you and we thank you for widening the exposure of slingshots in a good light!!


----------



## The Nostalgic Shooter

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the feedback.

It was great to meet so many nice people in one place when so frequently, it seems that the the bad outnumber the good.

I have 2 slingshots that I got at the tournament, and I got some time to shoot this evening. It was a fun time. I let my 8 year old son do some shooting too. He seems to like it. Who knows what the future brings.


----------



## SimpleShot

Thanks again for coming out Nostalgic Shooter. Bring the kid next time and camp for the weekend, you only witnessed a few hours of our fun! Great review and as mentioned above, thank you for showing the larger audience the fun and fellowship slingshots are all about.


----------



## Byudzai

Man I wish I was back at ECST. That was like 1000x funner than being here at work :-(


----------



## Byudzai

Few photos from the event. Huge thanks to Bill for giving Steph a lesson that let her have a real blast during the woods shoot.


----------



## toolmantf99

The night vision pic was epic!!!


----------



## SmilingFury

toolmantf99 said:


> The night vision pic was epic!!!


You said it!!! Thanks for bringing the nightvision goggles Alex. It was awesome. See you at the next one!


----------



## jodigirl

Does anyone know the dates for the ECST in 2016? Thank you


----------



## SmilingFury

jodigirl said:


> Does anyone know the dates for the ECST in 2016? Thank you


Yeah, is it the first weekend in june again? I have had a few people from the uk express interest in getting a group of shooters from there to come over and shoot . Airline tickets costing what they do, any help setting a date would make it easier to set up travel arrangements. I think I have to fly in for the next ecst after I move this fall. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BiggBill

June 3, 4, 5 2016

Confirmed


----------



## CanH8r

^^^ Bildo T Baggins! Lol!!!!


----------

